# Rutenhalter am Terhi 385



## doebelfaenger (26. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte an meinem Terhi 385 Klampen und auch stationäre Rutenhalter installieren. Jetzt frage ich mich: Was für Schrauben nehme ich dafür am besten? Mit oder ohne Dübel? Oder gibt es eine andere, bessere Methode? Und sollte ich dann Bohrungen noch mit der Masse aus dem Reparatur-Kit versiegeln, um zu verhindern, dass Wasser ins Bootsinnere eindringt?

Vielleicht hat ja einer schon selbst Erfahrungen damit und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke und viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2019)

Es gilt in jedem Fall zu verhindern, dass der Schaum Wasser nimmt, also entweder die (Edelstahl)Schrauben mit Epoxy, oder der Einfachheit halber, gleich mit der Reparaturmasse einkleben.
Dabei die Masse auch in das Bohrloch füllen, etwa mit einer Einwegspritze, oder ich drehe mir dafür solche Spritztütchen aus Plastikfolie (Einkaufstasche).
Je mehr du da rein bekommst, desto besser hält es später!
In dem PU-Schaum hat eine solche Schraube sonst kaum Halt.
Die Schraube vor dem Eindrehen auch mit dem Zeug "Schmieren".
Auch die Aufsatzfläche des Rutenhalters damit leicht eincremen, zuvor die Stelle an der Bordwand etwas aufrauen und entfetten.Überstand einfach wegwischen.
Und denk daran, bevor der "Schmand" ausgehärtet ist, sind die 3-5mm Bordwand das Einzige was deiner Schraube Widerstand bietet, also vorsichtig Andrehen, ein richtiges Maß beim Bohren versteht sich von selbst!

Welche Rutenhalter sollen es denn werden, Scotty?

Jürgen


----------



## doebelfaenger (26. September 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

Ja, ich dachte an Scotty. Oder an die Berkley. Wird wohl so oder so auf eine Innenwandmontage hinauslaufen, die Bordwand ist oben ja kaum 3 cm breit, das dürfte zu schmal sein.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## MegaBarsch (27. September 2019)

Ich habe genau dieses Boot und dort diese Rutenhalter angeschraubt.



Du musst mit einem sehr dünnen Bohrer (dünner als die Schraube) vorbohren, Sikaflex (am besten 292i) in die Bohrung spritzen und dann die Basisplatte für den Rutenhalter anschrauben. Fertig.
Das hält seit Jahren bombenfest (sogar wenn ein 1,25m Hecht einsteigt).


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. September 2019)

Hi Christian,

vielen Dank, das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Und Du hast die Rutenhalter auch innen an der Bordwand angebracht?

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## MegaBarsch (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja, beidseitig innen an der Bordwand . Wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin, mache ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## Angler2097 (9. Oktober 2019)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Kumpel hat genau das selbe Problem


----------



## MegaBarsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Bin wahrscheinlich Sonntag auf dem Wasser ... dann mache ich Fotos.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. Oktober 2019)

Dank dir. Er hat eine Kamila 2, ist leider auch sehr dünnwandig.


----------



## siluro 1211 (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einige Boote ausgebaut...! Ich würde gar nichts bohren. Besorg dir Kunststoff, schneide eine Platte raus. Auf die Platte schraubst du deine Rutenhalter und klebst die Platte anschließend mit Sika 292 an die Bordwand. je größer die Platte, umso mehr geht Sika drauf und hält dementsprechend mehr. Auf diese Weise haben wir schon Rutenhalter verklebt, die sogar zum abspannen auf Waller halten..!! So kannst du übrigens auch deinen Geber unter Wasser befestigen ohne am Boot bohren zu müssen.

Beim Kunststoff muss man aufpassen. Manch Kunststoffmischung aus dem Industriebereich klebt schlecht oder gar nicht mit Sika. Kunststoff aus dem lebensmittelbereich hält da besser. Besser vorher probieren....

Ich hab z.Bsp. bei mir ein altes weisses Vesperbrett aus Kunststoff genommen. Darauf habe ich den Geber verschraubt, dann mit Sika 291 verklebt. Hält über Jahre bombenfest. Notfalls vorher eine Probeklebung mit einem GFK Stück machen...!

Für Verklebungen wo nicht viel Belastung drauf kommt, reicht Sika 291. Für alles was stark kleben soll nimm Sika 292.

Ich habe schon einen Steuerstand auf einem kleinem GFK Boot mit 292 geklebt. Das Boot fährt jetzt schon einige Jahre auf der Donau, und hält immer noch wie am ersten Tag.

Wichtig bei der Verarbeitung mit Sika: immer beide zu verklebenden Stellen gut anschleifen..! Anschließend mit Sika Cleaner 205 reinigen und dann kleben. GFK und oben genannter Kunststoff hält auf diese Weise enorm.

Beim Kunststoff habe ich zusätzlich mit der Flex noch einige tiefen Riefen in das Kunststoff geflext (nicht am Boot da reicht anschleifen).

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter.

Gruß Mike


----------

